# Walk on camper roof



## ctfortner

Hi everyone,

I have contemplated walking on the roof of my travel trailer to clean it, and it felt kinda soft. It didnt really feel damaged, just spongy. I know people that walk all over their 5th wheel roofs without problem, but I wasn't sure if I should walk on my TT roof or not. Its a 19 foot wildwood, and I am not positive it is made for walking on. 

Do you walk on your roof?


----------



## popuptrailercamper

Not being a sales agent here but that model trailer boasts a 3/8" walk on roof decking. So basically from what I can gather, the plywood used is 3/8 of an inch thick and then there is some kind of covering over top.

And actually I have seen many people get up on the roof of their trailers to fix things.


----------



## bigbo4988

We have never had a problem walking on ours. I wasnt sure the first time either, but everyone else i knew did it, so I did too. Also when we took it in for service, the guys working on it walked all over it, so I assumed it was OK


----------



## bill0830

To be on the safe side, I would contact the factory and find out if you have a walkable deck. I know on mine, that is a feature when it was sold new. WARNING:::: Do not DRINK and walk, it's a long way down....:help:


----------



## cricket2

Good tip... :rotflmao1:


> WARNING:::: Do not DRINK and walk, it's a long way down


----------



## outbackshack

I'm up on our at least twice a year for cleaning. On ours, you can see where the trusses are located underneath the rubber. I make sure to step on them as I'm moving around. I have yet to notice any problems.


----------



## ctfortner

That would be nice outback, I cant see or tell anything about mine, as to where the trusses are. I know I have stepped on some spots that I just knew I was going through the roof, and I just try to avoid going on there now.


----------



## terri01p

My husband is a big man :whistling: and he gets up on top of our cedar creek tt to wash it all the time and has yet to have a problem.


----------



## glfortner

I am going to leave the walking on the roof to the DH. I am terrified of heights!!!


----------



## mikey

I have walked on mine before if needed, never been a problem. I have read that some camper roofs are made for walking on, and some are not. I would definitely check into this before just trying it. That would be a very expensive mistake otherwise


----------



## l2l

If your concerned throw up a piece of 2x6 and walk on it instead of directly on the roof, thats what I do...


----------



## happiestcamper

If I ever have one where the manufacturer has put a ladder on it, then I'll consider walking on the roof. The few times I've needed to do any work on my roof I lay across the top


----------



## ctfortner

Thats what I have done so far, lay across it.

L2L, I wonder how that would work, never tried that. At first thought, I picture my roof which is not flat really, but contoured I guess would be the word. It seems if you laid something across it to walk on, it wouldn't lay flat, since the roof isnt flat. But I havent been up there in a while, so I would have to look again and see.


----------



## bill0830

The 2x6 is a great ideal. Great suggestion. :thumbup1:


----------



## grace

Walking on the camper roof is really reaching the heights of conversation.:thumbup1: I have read about trusses, and boards to support your weight on the center roof. That makes sense to me about using a board for support. This reminds me of when we had some work done on our house. The guy was up on the roof stepping down on the shingles. He said "I don't think this is suppose to be so wobbly.":rotflmao1:


----------



## l2l

ctfortner said:


> At first thought, I picture my roof which is not flat really, but contoured I guess would be the word.


I did not realize that yout roof was contoured, in this case the 2X6 will not help you, its only for a flat roof to help distrubute the weight across the board.


----------



## ctfortner

It is a great idea though, but I dont think I could do it on my roof that way. However since my camper is only 19 feet, I can lay across it and reach most everything. The only problem I have had so far is getting up there to check the ac unit, which is dead center, that was a challenge. I am sure it was a site watching me roll around trying to reach that thing. I started out walking on it, but I felt it give a little and quickly changed my mind.


----------



## bill0830

Perhaps a piece of 1/4" plywood, a foot or so wide, 6-8 foot long. You are only wanting to displace your weight and that would do the trick, but the plywood would contour itself to the roof as you walk on it. Just an ideal. 


Really, I suggest a trailer upgrade with that new 4x4 Dodge Ram with a 6.7 cummings diesel. :rotflmao1: I'm sure glfortner would go along with that ideal. :10001:


----------

